# Problems logging in to Amazon Prime Video



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi. Has anyone had trouble logging in to the Amazon Prime Video app on a Bolt VOX running TE4 (21.9.2.v4-USC-11-849)?

I am 100% certain that I am entering the correct login info. I even went through the password change process in a browser on Amazon.com. I can enter the new password in the browser and watch prime videos in the browser...

But the Bolt still tells me that I am entering the wrong password. Is this a bug?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked on a basic Roamio: no problems.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Just checked on a basic Roamio: no problems.


Is your Roamio running the same software version?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

barnabas1969 said:


> Is your Roamio running the same software version?


Yes. I have the latest version of TE4.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I've had problems using both Netflix and Prime on the Bolt. Don't know what the problem is but I have many other devices so I just use them.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazon secretly emails you a temp password to use on the TiVo logins...

-KP


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> Amazon secretly emails you a temp password to use on the TiVo logins...


Yup. e.g. I log in on my tivo/amazon prime app with my email addr and correct password. The app says incorrect. I get an email in my inbox on my pc/phone/whwatever with a one-time password. I then go to the app and login in again with email and one-time password. Bingo, it works and my device gets registered. In the future, if you get logged out on the app, you can login again using your actual amazon password, not the one-time one. Guess it's their version of 2FA.

This is the case for me, anyway, on my TE3 Bolt and Roamio. Don't know if there are any problems related to TE4.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Easiest way is to use the online method. Go online then use the code shown on the TiVo.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks all. I saw the e-mails with the one time password, but I didn't think of entering it in the password box. I thought they wanted me to reset my password.

Anyway... I finally figured out that if I skip the login and just browse shows... then I can go up to settings and choose to enter the 6-character password that gets generated at Amazon Sign-In

It works fine now.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

kpeters59 said:


> Amazon secretly emails you a temp password to use on the TiVo logins...
> 
> -KP


Thank you. In the future I will know.

I even called Amazon support and they didn't know what was going on! Very frustrating.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just setup amazon on my new roku, and it is the almost same experience. You type in all your amazon credentials, then it says, well that don't work, why don't you try this other thing instead? At least there was feedback about the other thing on the screen (unlike the tivo amazon app).


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

barnabas1969 said:


> Thanks all. I saw the e-mails with the one time password, but I didn't think of entering it in the password box. I thought they wanted me to reset my password.
> 
> Anyway... I finally figured out that if I skip the login and just browse shows... then I can go up to settings and choose to enter the 6-character password that gets generated at Amazon Sign-In
> 
> It works fine now.


Yeah, it's puzzling they don't offer the on line sign in from the get go. It's a lot easier than trying to type with a cursor even if that worked.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

UCLABB said:


> Yeah, it's puzzling they don't offer the on line sign in from the get go. It's a lot easier than trying to type with a cursor even if that worked.


I tried entering my login info, changing my password on the website, and doing it over and over and over. Imagine trying to use the on-screen keyboard to enter your login info about 10 times. That's what I went through.


----------



## Lilee (Jan 19, 2020)

"Secret" temporary password is right. There is no mention on the login screen that you need to check your email. And if you don't find it within 10 minutes, it's no longer valid and you have to start over. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have to be this hard/stupid. Thanks to all who posted the solution here; screaming at the TV did not help at all. ;-)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I recently changed my Amazon account password and my TiVo (Roamio Pro) never prompted me to re-login with updated password but is still working fine from when I signed in years ago. Kind of disturbing...
I also changed Netflix password and that TiVo app did prompt me to re-login with updated credentials.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it works kind of like Google Pay, where the device actually creates a virtual card with its own number.

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This may be related to why you can't log into Amazon Prime with your online name & password. The email code with a new device is the only way.


----------

